# Pronunciació de e en -eix- (deixar)



## gvergara

Hola:

No sé com cal pronunciar la vocal _e _en la combinació __eix_ _(com ara en la paraula _deixar_). Pel que sé, en aquests casos la vocal _i_ no s'ha de pronunciar, perquè s'empra més aviat perquè la _x_ no es pronunciï /ks/, sino /ʃ/. Per tant, penso la vocal e s'hauria de pronunciar /ə/, però em sembla que sovint sento la pronunciació dé (en comptes de də) Gràcies

G.


----------



## Elessar

Convé tindre en compte que en català hi ha dos grans blocs dialectals que tenen diferències, entre altres aspectes, en la pronunciació de les vocals. Segons el català que vullgues aprendre, has de decidir quina pronúncia et convé més. D'acord amb el català oriental, probablement tens raó quan dius que la vocal *e* de _deixar_ s'ha de pronunciar /ə/. I efectivament, la *i* no es pronuncia, com tampoc la *r*. Tanmateix, en català occidental, i més concretament en valencià (la meua varietat) la *e* de deixar es pronuncia /e/, i sí que es pronuncia la *i*. 

Resumint:

Català oriental: dəʃa'
Català occidental: deiʃa' (i en este bloc, la major part del valencià diu la *r*:  deiʃar) 

Estes són les pronúncies estàndard. Després, com a curiositat, et puc dir que en part del valencià és precisament la *e* la que s'emmudix (diʃar)


----------



## Elessar

Adjunte informació extreta del Diccionari català-valencià-balear sobre la pronúncia del verb deixar:
Fon.: dəʃá (pir-or., or.); deјʃá, deʃá (occ.); deјʃáɾ, deʃáɾ (val.); deʃá (mall.);diʃá (men.).


----------



## germanbz

Per una volta he de dir que no coincidisc plenament amb el DCVB
* deјʃáɾ, deʃáɾ **(val.);*
en quant a la pronúncia de _deixar _com diu mes amunt Elessar la que cau més sovint es la *e* i no la *i*. No sé si alguna varietat del valencià tendix a enmudir la *i* (jo no ho he sentit però es possible) encara que personalment les dos formes que conec sempre han estat deјʃáɾ, diʃáɾ


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Un apunt: A l'extrem sud de la llengua a les comarques del Baix Vinalopó, Vinalopó Mitjà i potser a l'Alacantí no pronuncien la i que precedeix a la ics, fent una pronúncia similar a la que fan al català oriental. Per tant, tampoc no fan la caiguda de la "e" tradicional del valencià. Segons l'Alcover pronuncien caixa com a  káʃa a Pego, Alacant, i jo afegisc el Vinalopó Mitjà i Baix. Deixar es pronuncia com a: dəʃá (pir-or., or.); deјʃá, deʃá (occ.); *deјʃáɾ, deʃáɾ (val.)* però per contra se n'oblida de *diʃáɾ,* més estès ; deʃá (mall.); diʃá (men.).

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

gvergara said:


> però em sembla que sovint sento la pronunciació dé (en comptes de də)



Sovint, on? On ho has escoltat? Pot ser que es tracti d'algú amb una varietat que no fa neutres (com t'han explicat els companys) o una parla que faci les neutres properes a /e/. No tots els parlants de català oriental diem la neutra de la mateixa manera, a la zona propera al lleidatà la fan semblant a /e/ i a Barcelona ciutat la fant molt semblant a /a/.


----------



## gvergara

ACQM said:


> Sovint, on? On ho has escoltat?


A les gravacions del curs virtual que estic fent (www.parla.cat). Potser les meves habilitats auditives no són les millors, però de debò m'esforço molt a intentar distingir quin és el so que es deu emprar quan es pronuncia la combinació __eix__, i no arribo a distingir-hi clarament el so que es deu produir.


----------



## ACQM

Jo, personalment penso que com que és un curs centrat en el català central, la pronuncia ha de ser /ə/, sens dubte. 

Altra cosa és que de vegades, en dictar o vocalitzar hi ha qui tendeix a pronunciar "tal com s'escriu"(més o menys a la valenciana) perquè sembla que hagi de facilitar la comprensió. O potser, simplement, li has donat masses voltes.


----------



## germanbz

Personalmente això de dir que "a la valenciana" es pronunciar tal com s'escriu no es molt rigoròs que digem...però bé....


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Personalmente això de dir que "a la valenciana" es pronunciar tal com s'escriu no es molt rigoròs que digem...però bé....



Intentava ser planera, no precisa. Per ser entesa per algú que viu a molts quilòmetres d'aquí. Si ha estat ofensiu o poc respectuós, em disculpo sincerament.


----------



## gvergara

Personalment, no sento que el comentari hagi estat ofensiu. Sense ser cap expert en varietats del català, tinc la impressió que de fet la pronunciació de la varietat valenciana és molt més propera a la seva forma escrita que el català central.


----------



## germanbz

gvergara said:


> Personalment, no sento que el comentari hagi estat ofensiu. Sense ser cap expert en varietats del català, tinc la impressió que de fet la pronunciació de la varietat valenciana és molt més propera a la seva forma escrita que el català central.



Ací ningú ha dit que s'haja sentit ofés, simplement he dit que em pareix tan poc rigoròs o si es vol dir d'una manera "generalitzant" com si es diguera parlar "a la catalana".


----------



## kotosquito

Doncs bé, com es pronuncia  la "e" de "eix"? Serà diferent a la pronunciació de "deixar", no, com que la "e" de "eix" es vocal estresada, i la de "deixar" no la es?  Per tant, la "e" de "eix" es pronunciarà /e/ mentres la de "deixar" com /ə/--o no?

"eix" = /eʃ/?

O si bé te mes força la regla de que la vocal abans dintre de sílaba tancada s'obre i es pronúncia com "è" o "ò"--
〚ɛ〛o [ɔ]​A aquest cas, doncs "eix" = /ɛʃ/

Qué opinen?


----------



## Agró

kotosquito said:


> Doncs bé, com es pronuncia  la "e" de "eix"? Serà diferent a la pronunciació de "deixar", no, com que la "e" de "eix" es vocal estresada, i la de "deixar" no la es?  Per tant, la "e" de "eix" es pronunciarà /e/ mentres la de "deixar" com /ə/--o no?
> 
> "eix" = /eʃ/?
> 
> O si bé te mes força la regla de que la vocal abans dintre de sílaba tancada s'obre i es pronúncia com "è" o "ò"--
> 〚ɛ〛o [ɔ]​A aquest cas, doncs "eix" = /ɛʃ/
> 
> Qué opinen?


DCVB:
Fon.: *éјʃ *(or., occ., val.); *éʃ *(or., bal.); *éјs* (Castelló, Sueca).

/e/ en qualsevol cas.


----------



## Liceo

En alguns llibres de text de català d'anys posteriors al 1975 llegia que la -i- de -ix- és muda. Segons això, no s'hauria de dir, per exemple, La Caixa /la caiʃa/ sino /la caʃa/. O també per exemple deixar, on caldria dir /deʃar/ (la e, oberta a la província de Barcelona, per exemple).


----------



## Dymn

Més que el que s'hauria de fer, així es com es pronuncia a Barcelona i la major part del català central, sense i. En català occidental, inclòs el valencià, i en tarragoní, sí que es pronuncia la i. En el cas concret de _deixar_ a més puc dir que en tarragoní és habitual sentir _dixar_, com en valencià.



Liceo said:


> (la e, oberta a la província de Barcelona, per exemple).


Neutra, més aviat.



kotosquito said:


> O si bé te mes força la regla de que la vocal abans dintre de sílaba tancada s'obre i es pronúncia com "è" o "ò"--


Aquesta regla ve del francès, però en català no l'he vista mai i dubto molt que funcioni.


----------



## Liceo

Dymn said:


> Neutra, més aviat.



D'acord.


----------

